# Meatloaf, Broccoli and cheese Fattie



## tom 178 (Nov 2, 2014)

Good morning.

I am using Jeff's Smoked Beef And Pork Meatloaf Muffins recipe for the out side and some broccoli and cheese for the inside. Here is a link to the recipe:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/october-2-2014-smoked-beef-and-pork-meatloaf-muffins

I had ground buffalo and no ground beef so it is a Smoked Buffalo And Pork Meatloaf Fattie.

Here are some pictures

Meat mix













f1.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






Ready for stuffing













f2.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






stuffing













f3.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






brocc and cheese













f3a.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014


















f5.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






ready for rub I use Jeff's













f6.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






rubbed













f7.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






in the smoke with a drip pan one shelf down. I slipped a 1/2 a turkey breast in above it.













f8.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






cooking, I'll post more when it gets done.













f9.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 2, 2014






We are trying meat from a butcher we have not tried yet. The half turkey breast is from a 22 pound bird. It is a pretty cool place but it is a little far from where I live. Prices were good and they have the Road Kill Grill where they smoke BBQ so you can get lunch after making the trip. They had a few deer brought in to have butchered while we were eating. They have liver which it has been hard for me to find lately. They have goats too so I may have to try smoking some goat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like your off to a tasty start! Should be a tasty meal! Nice Smoke!


----------



## tom 178 (Nov 4, 2014)

1fa.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 4, 2014






I loved the meatloaf with the pork and ground buffalo.













1fa.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 4, 2014


















2fa.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 4, 2014


















3fa.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 4, 2014






1/2 a turkey breast was very good.













5fa.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 4, 2014


----------



## beefy bill (Nov 4, 2014)

All looks great! Fatties are my next project..


----------

